# Kristen Bell und Dax Shepard sind Eltern geworden



## beachkini (29 März 2013)

​*Gestern, 28.03., war es endlich soweit: Schauspielerin Kristen Bell, 32, und ihr Verlobter Dax Shepard, 37, sind stolze Eltern geworden. *

Lincoln Bell Shepard heißt die Kleine und habe laut Shepard die Schönheit ihrer Mutter geerbt.
„Lincoln Bell Shepard ist da. Sie hat die Schönheit ihrer Mutter und vom Vater die Versessenheit auf Brüste. Huurraa!!!“, steht auf dem „Twitter“-Profil des US-Schauspielers Dax Shepard geschrieben. Gestern brachte seine Verlobte Kristen Bell ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind zur Welt.

Lincoln Bell Shepard ist der eher extravagante Name der kleinen Tochter, die nun das Leben des Hollywood-Schauspielerpaares vermutlich mächtig aufmischen wird. Auch die stolze Mutter Kristen Bell selbst schrieb und scherzte nach der Geburt ihrer Tochter auf „Twitter“: „Meine neue Mitbewohnerin macht in die Hosen und bezahlt keine Miete.“ Seit 2007 sind Shepard und Bell gute Freunde und seit drei Jahren verlobt. Im November 2012 wurde dann bekannt, dass das Paar ein Kind erwartet. (focus.de)


----------

